# Grainfather - water treatment.



## aamcle (6/9/17)

This may well have been asked but I cant find it, there seems no way to search within a long thread 

I'll follow Brewersfriend's calculator recommendations for the mash water treatment.

I'm planning a Ruby Mild this weekend, and I have a water treatment question, what treatment should be applied to the sparge water?


Many Thanks. aamcle


----------



## manticle (6/9/17)

Any info on what's in the water, mineral wise? pH?

pH of the mash is more important than pH of mash water but sparge water pH can have significance. I use salts in mash and boil, sometimes acid in mash and generally acid in sparge.


----------



## TwoCrows (6/9/17)

I use ezwater version 3.0 free download. It gives you mash, mash and sparge water calc.
Setting up your water profile is extremely easy. 
Brewers using Ezwater on YouTube will help you out.


----------



## rude (6/9/17)

Keep the sparge water under a ph of 6 & you should be right
How are you sparging from a urn just jugging it over the top ?


----------



## aamcle (7/9/17)

Jug, jug, jug and so on, I have a small burco I could use but then I'm a 3V brewer.

I usually use the calculator at Brewers Friend to determine the additions and as my water has to be chiseled out of the tap I buy in water for lagers.

Back to my sparge water, if I reduce the alkalinity to less than 50 and make sure the Cl/So4 ratio matches that generated by BF's calculator for the mash water I should be near enough then?


Thanks aamcle


----------



## fungrel (7/9/17)

If calculating with Brewersfriend and _*if*_ I am wanting to add minerals to sparge water, i just add them to the kettle.

I always adjust pH of sparge water but anything else added to sparge water is optional. I believe most brewers add minerals to mash water only.


----------

